# Smoking Gun DIY



## PEU (Oct 9, 2017)

The other day I found this video on youtube and it sparked my enthusiasm because I have a small pump that could do the same, tried it and it works, but since I'm a total newbie regarding smoking I need to ask.

If you put a piece of meat in a sealed container, filled with very dense smoke and leave it there for a while, is the same as slowly smoking over a period of time?

This is the video:



Pablo


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 13, 2017)

hello PEU... definitely not good idea to introduce heavy smoke in any period of time.... heavy smoke will close pores on product surface and you will get oversmoked and kind of rancid taste..... what I am looking for when smoking meat is "bluish" smoke coming out of chimney.... good idea is to stay away from tick white or black smoke....hope this helps...


----------



## daveomak (Oct 13, 2017)

Trying to "hurry" the smoking process, seems to be the goal of many folks...  My thought is, they don't want to sit back, relax with an adult beverage, and savor the moment...   I like my low and slow method....


----------



## dernektambura (Oct 13, 2017)

true.... cold smoke takes time... very light transparent smoke and smoking rest in between......smoking time depending on the meat an thickness of the meat.... for example: nice fat slab piece of bacon, 1.5 inch tick takes about 2 weeks..... first 4 days 12 hours light smoke and 12 hour rest in smoke house on light air drag..... next 10 days 4hour smoke and 16 hour rest.... it takes time....  again, very important... very light clean smoke and rest period in light breeze.....


----------

